# Odd thing with the ferals today...



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Usually, anymore, I feed the ferals right outside my Big Door, at around 6:30 P.M., and then again around 7:30 in the evening. Many of them hang around most of the day anyway, waiting for this, and my hope has been to let them not waste their time doing so, if they may understand there will be no Seeds till late afternoon.

This with scrubbing and refreshing their large Water pans several times-a-day.


Anyway, today I had quite a few waiting, perched on the eves and so on, ambient and easy as ever, bathing, drinking...and a few firecrackers were heard, whose reports were from a couple blocks away, so hardly 'close', but the ferals all spooked and flew around for a while...soon, I noticed they were all gone, and with none to be seen at all anywhere around here...they are very sensitive around here to sounds which gunshots or firecrackers make, even when not close at all.


Later in the evening, long after dark, a large Fire-Works display was set off a 1/4 Mile from here, from the so called 'Stratosphere Tower'...and I was able to see three or four ferals circleing the the more or less 'dark' of night at that time.


But what is odd, is that basically all of them had vanished much earlier, and they of course never got their Seed time here at all.


My Birds inside seemed to be in some odd humor today also...nothing I can realy put my finger on, just small things, Birds who are usually sedentary, were indoor flying a lot or perching in odd places, others seemed nervous, or in respect to the usually more outgoing or assertive ones, these seemed more subdued today...to where I had to look for them in here, instead of their being their usual fly-about selves...


I hate the 4th of July in it's association in my own experience, with seeing Wire and Powerline and other flight injurys the next few days, from so many feral Pigeons getting spooked and flying in the night time and crashing into things because they are not used to doing so...

We shall see what the next few days bring...


Hope all is well in all of your necks-of-the-woods...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your spooked pijies, Phil! I can certainly understand their actions!

With fireworks going off now, I'm sure they are sensing more of the same. They probably won't calm down for quite awhile until AFTER the loud noises have stopped.

Sure hope you do NOT get a lot of injured birds as a result of all those fireworks!

I will certainly hope for the best!

BTW, how is your Cockatiel? Have a name yet? You will probably want to make sure he doesn't end up spooked, gets out and lost!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The only good thing about my flock is that they hang out at a shopping mall. I, too, sometimes hate the holiday because the cat and dog are all up under you, making you trip every time you move. They don't like all that banging. And they seem to think that if they're right up under you, nothing bad is going to happen. Boy are they in for a surprise.  

I hope my flock isn't anywhere near any fireworks but I do know they don't all sleep at the mall. Some go home to other places.


----------

